# Roamio setup with Moca-help needed



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

I am going to suspend my directv account for 6 months and see if I can make a go of tivo.

I have a basic roamio and a mini being delivered tomorrow, but I am trying to setup all I can before they arrive.

I have been reading all I can on this site, as well as on tivo.com.

I have an attic antenna that is split to several jacks around the house. This is currently giving me crystal clear HD, better than directv.

I just used a directv cinema connection wireless device to bring internet to my tv where i plan on putting the roamio. I have two of these devices. Can I use them as moca adapters? One at the router and one at the roamio tv, or do i even need to do that, as long as i have internet using just one of the directv devices?

I am trying to get away with not buying the actiontec adapters, so can anyone tell me if my existing directv devices will work at moca adapters?

I will have a mini in another room, but I know it won't work without a moca network. I am pretty shaky on how to set that up.

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

Those devices aren't MoCA adapters, they're wireless Ethernet bridges. Each device would allow whatever is connected to the Ethernet port to an existing wireless network. From what I'm reading on the DirecTV site, it looks like they're really designed to have the DVR do the connection of the device, not any real manual setup.

You would in theory only need one device per Tivo component, though again, I don't know how you'd manually configure it as a wireless bridge. You wouldn't need one at the router, since they're wireless bridges.

To do it as MoCA, you'd need two adapters, one at the router connected via Ethernet and one for the Roamio Basic. The Mini has a MoCA adapter integrated into it.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

shrike4242 said:


> Those devices aren't MoCA adapters, they're wireless Ethernet bridges. Each device would allow whatever is connected to the Ethernet port to an existing wireless network. From what I'm reading on the DirecTV site, it looks like they're really designed to have the DVR do the connection of the device, not any real manual setup.
> 
> You would in theory only need one device per Tivo component, though again, I don't know how you'd manually configure it as a wireless bridge. You wouldn't need one at the router, since they're wireless bridges.
> 
> To do it as MoCA, you'd need two adapters, one at the router connected via Ethernet and one for the Roamio Basic. The Mini has a MoCA adapter integrated into it.


Okay, so I need to buy the actiontec moca adapters?

So I plug in the antenna into the adapter's in and what do I attach to the coax out? Or just I just leave that one empty and connect it with Ethernet cable to my router?

Thanks


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The coax goes into the RF-in on the moca adapter. The RF-out runs to the back of the Tivo. Then run ethernet from the adapter to the Tivo as well.

Just like this:










The primary moca adapter will need a coax line somewhere near your router, to create the moca network. This is the most typical setup (assuming there's a cable modem, though the modem isn't necessary if you're using DSL or whatever):


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the diagrams, really helps. If I'm just using OTA, not a modem or dsl what do I plug into the output of the moca adapter that sits near the router?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

szvers said:


> Thanks for the diagrams, really helps. If I'm just using OTA, not a modem or dsl what do I plug into the output of the moca adapter that sits near the router?


In that case, I believe nothing. As long as a coax line runs to the RF-in of the adapter, and an ethernet connection goes from the adapter to one of the router's LAN ports, the moca bridge should be made.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

shrike4242 said:


> Those devices aren't MoCA adapters, they're wireless Ethernet bridges. Each device would allow whatever is connected to the Ethernet port to an existing wireless network. From what I'm reading on the DirecTV site, it looks like they're really designed to have the DVR do the connection of the device, not any real manual setup.
> 
> You would in theory only need one device per Tivo component, though again, I don't know how you'd manually configure it as a wireless bridge. You wouldn't need one at the router, since they're wireless bridges.
> 
> To do it as MoCA, you'd need two adapters, one at the router connected via Ethernet and one for the Roamio Basic. The Mini has a MoCA adapter integrated into it.


I am able to enter the settings of the wireless bridges. Will disabling the wireless make them moca adapters?


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

szvers said:


> I am able to enter the settings of the wireless bridges. Will disabling the wireless make them moca adapters?


If you can edit the settings on those two wireless bridges, then they're usable for that purpose. At no time does it appear on the DirecTV support page that they look like MoCA adapters, just wireless bridges.

I'd just purchase the Actiontec two-pack from either Tivo or Amazon and set them up as others have described. You can use the pass-through for the cable modem so that it has a cable signal, though a better item would be a two-way split at the cable modem for the MoCA adapter.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

shrike4242 said:


> If you can edit the settings on those two wireless bridges, then they're usable for that purpose. At no time does it appear on the DirecTV support page that they look like MoCA adapters, just wireless bridges.
> 
> I'd just purchase the Actiontec two-pack from either Tivo or Amazon and set them up as others have described. You can use the pass-through for the cable modem so that it has a cable signal, though a better item would be a two-way split at the cable modem for the MoCA adapter.


I already had a MoCa network with DirecTV, and the wireless bridges were taken from that setup. When I go into the settings of the bridge, it does have a MoCA MAC address, so I am hoping they work, but as you can tell I know little to nothing about this stuff.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't believe Cable TV MoCA and Satellite MoCA are compatible. I don't have any experience with DECA (DirecTV MoCA), but I suppose it could be possible that the DirectTV equipment would adapt to the Cable MOCA signals if you switch.

From the MoCA alliance website here.



> The current MoCA cable products only work with cable TV, FiOS or off-air TV services. This is because the frequency band which the current MoCA products use, 850-1550 MHz will interfere with satellite TV signals (but don't interfere with cable or offair signals).
> 
> DirecTV has announced MoCA for their coax network although the frequency band (<800 MHz) they are using is below what is being used for cable. Therefore the DirecTV MoCA bridges will only work with DirecTV installations, unless you have a totally separate coax network for cable/off air. Another requirement is that the customer have a SWM (Single Wire Multi-Switch) install which is being put into all new HD households. DirecTV's MoCA bridge is called DECA (DirecTV Ethernet-to-Coax Adapter) and is available from various online retailers.
> 
> DISH Network is also part of the MoCA standards committee but has not announced a MoCA deployment yet.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

tatergator1 said:


> I don't believe Cable TV MoCA and Satellite MoCA are compatible. I don't have any experience with DECA (DirecTV MoCA), but I suppose it could be possible that the DirectTV equipment would adapt to the Cable MOCA signals if you switch.
> 
> From the MoCA alliance website here.


Thank you for info. It would be helpful for the consumer if they were all on the same page, but I don't think that's ever going to happen.

I've disabled the wireless in both of them now, but other than that, I wouldn't know what else to do. I will repost after I hook them up and see if they work through the antenna that I have split to two coax jacks.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

I've also read that the Actiontec MI424WR combination MoCA/wireless router can be repurposed as a MoCA bridge. 
What is the difference between a bridge and an adapter?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

szvers said:


> What is the difference between a bridge and an adapter?


When talking about Actiontec MoCA devices, Nothing.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

After disabling the wireless on the DECA/DirecTV bridges I was able to get my TV in the other room connected to the internet using them but the antenna wouldn't work for OTA channels. 
My question is why would the networking be successful but not the tv signals?

I will get my roamio later today. When I have it connected to the roamio will that make a difference as far as getting the tv signals, as opposed to just trying it with my tv now?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

DECA isn't compatible with OTA. The signal overlaps with part of the UHF band. Need MoCA's higher running frequency to avoid interference with the OTA signal.


----------



## Luckyluc (Jan 24, 2014)

This is FANTASTIC info and thank you so much for the labeling/diagrams.


----------



## Luckyluc (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone have the actual part numbers for the MOCA adaptors that Tivo sells? Is that the best place to buy them?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Tivo is selling the following Actiontec model #'s:

ECB2500C (Single Adapter)
ECB2500CK01 (Two-Pack)

Tivo has the best prices currently. I bought mine in late December 2013 and Amazon had the 2-pack for the same price as Tivo, so I got them from Amazon.


----------



## Luckyluc (Jan 24, 2014)

Tater - If I understand MOCA correctly and with the new Roamio Plus/Pro and mini, its included so I do need at least need to add ECB2500C correct to the router to get this all together?

I have to of the Premiere 4's with no MOCA now so haven't had anything before.

If I buy the ECB2500CK01 2 pack, I can use one on the router and the other on one of the Premiere 4's if I understand all this right?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Luckyluc said:


> Tater - If I understand MOCA correctly and with the new Roamio Plus/Pro and mini, its included so I do need at least need to add ECB2500C correct to the router to get this all together?


Yes



> I have to of the Premiere 4's with no MOCA now so haven't had anything before.
> 
> If I buy the ECB2500CK01 2 pack, I can use one on the router and the other on one of the Premiere 4's if I understand all this right?


Yes


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Luckyluc said:


> Tater - If I understand MOCA correctly and with the new Roamio Plus/Pro and mini, its included so I do need at least need to add ECB2500C correct to the router to get this all together?
> 
> I have to of the Premiere 4's with no MOCA now so haven't had anything before.
> 
> If I buy the ECB2500CK01 2 pack, I can use one on the router and the other on one of the Premiere 4's if I understand all this right?


You'll want 1 adapter at the router to create the moca network. The 4-tuner Premieres DO have moca built-in, so adapters are not needed at their locations. Once the adapter is connected to the router, just select "moca" in the Premiere 4's network settings.


----------



## Luckyluc (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks BigJim. I have the 2 tuner Premiere.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the helpful info.

Can the mini access the programs on the roamio if it is connected to the same home network, without moca, or is moca necessary?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

The Mini only requires a connection to your home network. This connection be either MoCA or Ethernet.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

tatergator1 said:


> The Mini only requires a connection to your home network. This connection be either MoCA or Ethernet.


YES, so if my roamio is upstairs and has an antenna only, then the mini downstairs can watch live tv, record, etc, provided they are both on the same home network?
Perfect, you saved me some cash. Thanks!


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

szvers said:


> YES, so if my roamio is upstairs and has an antenna only, then the mini downstairs can watch live tv, record, etc, provided they are both on the same home network?
> Perfect, you saved me some cash. Thanks!


The only thing to keep in mind is that Tivo "requires" a wired connection for best performance. Based on the previous discussions, you were using Wireless DirecTV bridges to extend the network around your house. It is entirely possible that a good wireless connection can work for a Mini, and some users on the forum have confirmed that you can run a Mini on a Wireless N adapter as long as you have a good quality wireless signal.

Just wanted to reiterate that. YMMV with a Mini over wireless.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

tatergator1 said:


> The only thing to keep in mind is that Tivo "requires" a wired connection for best performance. Based on the previous discussions, you were using Wireless DirecTV bridges to extend the network around your house. It is entirely possible that a good wireless connection can work for a Mini, and some users on the forum have confirmed that you can run a Mini on a Wireless N adapter as long as you have a good quality wireless signal.
> 
> Just wanted to reiterate that. YMMV with a Mini over wireless.


Definitely, I hear you, and thank you.

The guy on the TiVo chat is telling me it must be hard wired as well.


----------



## brianbunge (Jan 31, 2014)

So if I'm wanting to use the basic Roamio with an antenna and two minis would I need the MoCA 2 pack? I have a cable modem with the router built in but I also have an AirPort Extreme connected to it that can connect directly to the Roamio.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

brianbunge said:


> So if I'm wanting to use the basic Roamio with an antenna and two minis would I need the MoCA 2 pack? I have a cable modem with the router built in but I also have an AirPort Extreme connected to it that can connect directly to the Roamio.


Is the Airport extreme wirelessly connected to the modem, or wired? It may need to be wired to stream video dependably.

Assuming it's wired, you'll only need 1 moca adapter to connect to modem/router if the Roamio itself will be connected by ethernet.


----------



## brianbunge (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, it's wired. And technically the modem is a combo unit, but I already had the Extreme when I had Uverse at another location.

So the big question is, if I am using an indoor antenna (Mohu) that's not connected to a switch, how do I combine the antenna signal as well as the feed coming into the cable modem, to the MoCA and then back out to the coax through the rest of the house? There's a multi-way switch mounted in the wall in a hall closet where the actual main feed comes in and splits to the various rooms in the apartment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianbunge (Jan 31, 2014)

Wait. Nevermind. I get it now. The antenna connects to the Roamio, which is connected to the router via ethernet. Then the MoCA connects the router to the modem and sends the data signal through the networked coax through the home. Only took me 2 says.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I have and currently use directv deca boxes as pseudo "moca" devices to get the Internet and TiVo mini signals through my household coax, so yes it is possible. As mentioned here before, they run on different frequencies and that is why DirecTV had to make theirs proprietary. Cable moca signals run at different frequencies than DirecTV's deca does, but it's basically a Moca signal, just on a different frequency band.

Also as mentioned if you try to use deca on cable tv, they would interfere with each other and vice versa if you try to use moca with directv it will interfere. 

The way around this is, run the cable RF or antenna RF directly to your TiVo, then using your directv deca boxes (again, pseudo moca), create a separate deca network (same as moca, just uses different freqs) throughout your home using the existing RG6 coax installed. Place one deca as the bridge near your router which will inject the Ethernet signal and modulate it onto your coax, then use other decas and their ethernet ports to demodulate back to ethernet for wherever you place a mini. You can also place an Ethernet switch between the deca and mini if you need wired Ethernet for other devices in that location. 

Works like a champ here, good luck! Decas are way cheaper than moca adapters on Amazon and eBay too!


----------

